# Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c



## usho (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

Hi. I came upon this thread from a search.

I also have a HP Pavilion A6057c and I'm trying to upgrade from Vista to XP.  I downloaded the chipset/video drivers and lan drivers listed above and slip-streamed them into an XP install disc using nLite.

When I go into XP setup and it goes to the area to choose the partition all it says is "Unknown Disk - (There is no disk in this drive)" x 4. 

I assume this is because of the Sata drives? I think I downloaded, the right chipset driver, but I'm not 100% sure. When I slip-streamed them in, I didn't just select one, I just used all in the file. I figured it would pull out the correct drivers? Or do I need to select the exact one? and if so, which one do I use?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

Hi,
I have moved your post to its own thread.

From this one:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/need-drivers-for-hp-pavilion-a6057c-331250.html#post2009708

If you do not have the option in the BIOS to set the sata HD to IDE mode you will need to slipstream the Sata Driver to the "new" XP CD.
Sata driver here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

If you have a floppy drive you can extract these files to a floppy and avoid the Slipstream Processs.

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## usho (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> I have moved your post to its own thread.
> 
> From this one:
> ...


I do have the IDE option. Will I just need to install the Sata Drivers later after I've installed XP or do I leave it in IDE mode? Will that cause any negative effect?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

If you have the IDE option use that.
It will not cause any adverse issues.
Bill


----------



## usho (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

XP is installing. Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

Glad to hear it is going through with the install.

Once the install is done, got to the Device Manager and post the errors you have.
I know you have slipstreamed various driver, but I want to make sure they install correctly.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## usho (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

I have some errors.

One is the sound card. I'm trying to download from the links provided in the other thread, but the first 3 download sites give me a javascript error and the express link is far from express, d/l at <1 kb/sec. Maybe it will complete by morning.

Otherwise, I have 3 other errors. One I know is my TV card. What error do you want me to post exactly? From the details tab?

There is also an error with a "serial" device when I click "show hidden devices".


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

Hi,
The first driver that needs to be installed is the Chipset Driver.
Is it installed?

Can you post all the errors you have.
A screenshot would be nice, but I am not sure if you have internet access on this computer

Also on these errors:
Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Do this for each error and post the info.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## usho (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

Here is a screenshot of my errors:










And the details:

Serial:

ROOT\LEGACY_SERIAL\0000

Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A50&REV_1000\4&3C377BA&0&0201

Multimedia Video Controller:

PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_5B7A&SUBSYS_74000070&REV_00\4&1AF1648C&0&20F0

PCI Simple Communcations Controller:

PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200C14F1&REV_00\4&1AF1648C&0&28F0

USB Device:

USB\VID_046D&PID_08B2&MI_00\6&17FC8C7F&0&0000

(I think this is my webcam. I haven't installed the software yet.)

Thanks agian for any assitance.


----------



## usho (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

Let's try this agian:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

Hi,
I will input my directions in BLUE




> Serial:
> 
> ROOT\LEGACY_SERIAL\0000: _Go to the Device Manager and Right Click on this device>Uninstall
> Reboot the computer
> ...


Let me know what errors you have left.

EDIT: Just got the screenshot!

What SErvice pack is installed?
You need SP2
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## usho (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

I have SP3 installed.

I ended up popping open the tower to find it to be a WinTV-HVR-1600. Downloaded the drivers.

So all that is left is the sound card, which is being a pain because the site keeps giving me a javascript error when I try to download from the regular mirrors. Also, that Q888111 fix doesn't have anything for SP3. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers for HP Pavilion A6057c*

Hi,
Was SP3 Downloaded?
If so try to remove it and install the drivers:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315265

SP3 has know issues that conflict with the UAA driver.
The UAA driver in SP3 is not compatible with all hardware.

If you need Java try this link:
http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

See if this driver works for you TV Tuner:
http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/support_hvr1600.html


----------

